# Marshal crafting the Gold Helmet! (DIY)// FINISHED



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

Marshal is crafting the Gold Helmet and giving out DIYs of it. Hoping for just one item from my wishlist for entry:





__





						looking for by bunnyelsa | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View looking for, a list by bunnyelsa containing 40 items




					villagerdb.com
				




Thanks guys


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

I can make cherry blossom petal pile!


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I can make cherry blossom petal pile!



That would be amazing!! I'll pm you the code :~)


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

BunnyElsa said:


> That would be amazing!! I'll pm you the code :~)


Ok give me a few moments and I’m on my way!


----------



## attykarly (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit? I think I have Tatami Mat


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 10, 2020)

Mobile for the helmet?


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

attykarly said:


> Can I visit? I think I have Tatami Mat



Sure! I'll send you the dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Haileykitten said:


> Mobile for the helmet?


Sure ehe! Is it the space one? (Can't change the images on the site ugh)


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love the DIY and can give you a Chessboard as a tip


----------



## Yuckaiju (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll bring an iron entrance mat if I am not too late.


----------



## attykarly (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## heartwyld-clay (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi! I can make Plain Wooden Shop Sign  Is that alright? XD


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

BalloonFight said:


> I'd love the DIY and can give you a Chessboard as a tip


That'd be awesome as! Sending the DIY once someone has left.



Yuckaiju said:


> I'll bring an iron entrance mat if I am not too late.


Not too late :~) That'd be great. Sending once someone has left.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



heartwyld-clay said:


> Hi! I can make Plain Wooden Shop Sign  Is that alright? XD



Yasss (ugh I need that DIY tbh) that'd be perf <3 Sending once someone has left!


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 10, 2020)

I believe I have the space mobile


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 10, 2020)

I have the ratten vanity.


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes I have the space mobile can I give you that for access?


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

MikeyG said:


> I believe I have the space mobile





iGotNoiPad said:


> I have the ratten vanity.



Both of those are perfect yayy! Sending thru the dodo codes after people have left.


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 10, 2020)

My rattan vanity is blue in colour though, if you don't want that, I also have the life ring.


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

iGotNoiPad said:


> My rattan vanity is blue in colour though, if you don't want that, I also have the life ring.



Ah that's allg, I'll take the life ring instead (if that's okay) for my beach!


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 10, 2020)

Yep, I can do the life ring.


----------



## irl Raymond (Apr 10, 2020)

Trying to go through the list right now to see what I have. Which of them are crossed off by now?


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 10, 2020)

I have rattan vanity (brown) and tiny library


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

Those would be great!! PMing code 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



irl Raymond said:


> Trying to go through the list right now to see what I have. Which of them are crossed off by now?



Been updating the list as people have dropped off items!  List should be all good now.


----------



## irl Raymond (Apr 10, 2020)

Finally found one. I have a folding floor lamp!
Edit: I also have a pink rose rug!


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh heck someone's internet cut out. *Please* leave via the airport to avoid this!! PM me if you got booted and need a new code!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



irl Raymond said:


> Finally found one. I have a folding floor lamp!
> Edit: I also have a pink rose rug!



Ahh those would be amazing if possible! Sending you the code after someone's left (3 people coming in at once due to a disconnection).


----------



## irl Raymond (Apr 10, 2020)

Okay! I'm just standing by the airport.


----------



## HylianHero9812 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have air conditioner if you’re interested


----------



## BunnyElsa (Apr 10, 2020)

HylianHero9812 said:


> I have air conditioner if you’re interested



That would be great ty!! PMing you the code now


----------



## Deca (Apr 10, 2020)

I can bring the den chair


----------



## Spends (Apr 10, 2020)

I've got the rose rug. 
May I come along?


----------



## Kyle1320 (Apr 10, 2020)

I can make you cherry blossom branches!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 10, 2020)

If he is still crafting i would love to come! I have a rosewood flooring


----------



## Ravenk (Apr 10, 2020)

I have the cherry blossom branches if you still need.


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

Would love to visit! Will craft you an ironwood cupboard


----------

